# Pretty girl in downtown Austin



## Maggedy (Apr 12, 2011)

Love love love shooting in downtown Austin.  CC welcome!

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 12, 2011)

Grat job.  The only one I don't like is the third one.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 12, 2011)

She needs more eyeliner,  I think.



Sorry that was totally unconstructive, but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Maggedy (Apr 12, 2011)

Ha ha manaheim


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 12, 2011)

Why is there a chair there?

I mean, it's weird when you have props that aren't related to the rest of the scene... just nick picking.


----------



## rehab (Apr 12, 2011)

i like them. What lens are you using?


----------



## Minga (Apr 13, 2011)

The B & W is the best..


----------



## raphaelaaron (Apr 13, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Grat job.  The only one I don't like is the third one.


 

this.

however, 1 is my favorite from the set. great job!


----------



## Maggedy (Apr 13, 2011)

rehab said:


> i like them. What lens are you using?


 
Which image?  I think these ranged from the 50 1.4 to the 85 1.8 to the 135L.


----------



## rehab (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ thanks, wasnt sure if you were using a zoom or prime. Either way there were really low f'stops involved in these photos.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 13, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Why is there a chair there?
> 
> I mean, it's weird when you have props that aren't related to the rest of the scene... just nick picking.



???  Sometime odd stuff makes photographs more interesting.

I like the placement of the sun.  You did a good job.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 13, 2011)

I kinda like the chair.  I agree that it adds interest because it is unexpected.


----------



## Maggedy (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks all for the constructive feedback and the nice words.

Here are the lenses that were used:

1. 135L, F2.0
2. 85 1.8, F 2.5
3. 85 1.8, F 2.5
4. 85 1.8, F 2.5
5. 135L, F 3.2
6. 50 1.4, F 2.5
7. 135L, F 2.2
8. 85 1.8, F 1.8

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess, I am just odd.  I love 4, 6, 7 & 8.  I also don't care for #3.

I love the concept of the first two but her hands look out of proportion to me?  Is it just me?  I've looked twice and think the same thing.  I think showing the flat part of the hand and having the hands closer to the camera than her face (and the fact that she is really thin and lanky) add to this?


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 13, 2011)

nice nice nice nice nice nice.


----------



## ldeneui (Apr 13, 2011)

I would agree that #3 is my least favorite.  I don't think their is anything wrong with the actual picture, but her poor posture and the (almost) breezy hair take away from the appeal.  The whole collection is fantastic though!


----------



## Maggedy (Apr 13, 2011)

Lyncca said:


> I guess, I am just odd.  I love 4, 6, 7 & 8.  I also don't care for #3.
> 
> I love the concept of the first two but her hands look out of proportion to me?  Is it just me?  I've looked twice and think the same thing.  I think showing the flat part of the hand and having the hands closer to the camera than her face (and the fact that she is really thin and lanky) add to this?


 
She actually has crazy big hands and feet.  ET hands according to her   We're actually going to do a boudoir next month so I'll be a lot more mindful of this.


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol. Well there ya go  I guess we all have something like that  I think you compensated well on the later shots. She's really beautiful so I'm sure her boudoir session will be fun


----------



## jacatack (Apr 18, 2011)

#7 is my fav because it seems the most candid/real. 

She looks kind of timid in all the shots, like her true personality isn't coming through because she's nervous/shy. Did you get any lively/candid shots from this? 

Love the lighting and the props are cute. I think the yellow and the blue chair photos mesh well, but the white chair photo looks a little out of place.


----------



## shufti (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice but i get the impression she would be better photographed unposed. Something about her vibe.

#6 is almost there.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry, let me try to be more useful now.   note: I'm not much of a people photographer, but I pay a lot of attention to the shots because I'm interested in the art.

I admit the situations and chairs seem a little random, but meh... random is fine.

The lighting seems very well done and complimentary.  The poses seem natural and comfortable for the most part, and I do get a feeling of personality from them which I don't always see.

Overall, they seem pretty solid, really.  I imagine she's quite pleased with them.


----------



## DaveO (Apr 19, 2011)

What's that dumb thing sticking out of her lip. Doesn't that hurt when she eats or kisses?

DaveO


----------



## randy! (Aug 29, 2011)

nice shoots


----------



## Stanza (Sep 9, 2011)

Cool pics! N° 7 is my fav.


----------

